# Condenser Lenses



## JamesD (Nov 12, 2006)

I dunno if this is necessarily the right forum for this question, but I figure one of my fellow darkroomies might know the answer...

I have an Omega A-6 Custom Lab consenser enlarger.  The condenser lenses appear to have a film of dust on them.  Is it necessary, reasonable, and/or desireable to clean these lenses? And if so, is there anything I should be aware of before I bust out the screwdriver and socket set?

Thanks.


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 12, 2006)

don't let moisture get to the edge of the glass, you don't want it to seep in the sides.

i would spray cleaner on a lens fabric and wipe it once, then use the dry side once.


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 12, 2006)

Just ensure, if you dismount the lenses for cleaning, to replace them in the same position and with the same spacing as you found them.

The lenses can be carefully cleaned with mild soap and room temperature water.  A clean handkerchief will serve as a wash cloth.  Rinse well, wipe and dry with clean paper towels.

If the edges of the lenses are not enclosed in permanent metal rings [bare glass edges], be super cautious to avoid tapping the edges against anything hard.  A sharply-ground edge can chip very, very easily.


----------

